# Lublin Open 2009



## Wojto (May 30, 2009)

There is some new records!
ER in OH, single, 15.xx Piotr Alexandrowicz
Marcin Jakubowski, magic, single, 0.84
Michal Halczuk, 6x6x6 avg, WR, 2:36.64


----------



## pjk (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice results. Looks like Tomasz Zolnowski did another sub-11 average on 3x3: 10.99 seconds.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tomasz Zolnowski seriously doesn't get enough recognition.

some outrageous skill there.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 3, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Tomasz Zolnowski seriously doesn't get enough recognition.
> 
> some outrageous skill there.



Many, many, *many* active cubers (meaning cubers on this forum as well as those who compete in official competitions) haven't even heard of Tomasz. Erik, Yu, and Harris are much more well known. Don't get me wrong, I don't have anything against the three of them, I totally look up to them. But Tomasz is the current world record holder, and two of the only three official sub 11 averages belong to him.

He's fast.
Very fast.
Remember his name, he deserves it.


Also, after a quick search.. 
The 4 of them, Erik, Harris, Yu, and Tomasz, have had 21 of the 24 fastest competition averages.

That's beast.

The Fantastic Four


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 3, 2009)

Now, we need a photoshopped image of their heads pasted on a FF poster, with cubes in hand.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 3, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Now, we need a photoshopped image of their heads pasted on a FF poster, with cubes in hand.



I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Faz (Jun 3, 2009)

What about Yumu?


----------



## (X) (Jun 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> What about Yumu?



Yeah he wasn't even mentioned by anthony, so maybe he is the one that needs more attention


----------



## Anthony (Jun 3, 2009)

(X) said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > What about Yumu?
> ...



True. But the reason I didn't mention him is because the thread was about the Lublin Open and Pizzaguy only mentioned Tomasz Zolnowski. Then the reason I mentioned the other 3 is because I was making a comparison to three "well known" cubers. Even though it wasn't for very long, Yumu had the record, so we all know he's right up there with the best of them.

I do agree though, he's also "under the radar."


----------



## LarsN (Jun 3, 2009)

Funny thing is that when Erik got the former 3x3 avg WR (11.11s) people started threads on beginning to do the cross on top like Erik. But I havn't seen a thread about changing to f2l with cross on left because of Thomasz current record?

I'm not saying that you should change your style according to who has the world record. I'm just wondering why people react differently in those cases.


----------

